# Didn't have my gun on me



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

This afternoon, I was cleaning up around the house and I heard a knock at my back door. I opened the door. It was my neighbor, John down the street. He asked to borrow my cordless drill. Keep in mind, this man is not mentally there and he is unpredictably dangerous. Although, he has always thought allot of my family and treated us with respect. He has a Border Collie that he lets roam freely in town. 

Anyways, my dog slipped out the back door and instantly began to fight his dog. I have a 80 pound male boxer. The whole situation took place on my property. His dog (this breed has an instinct to nip and grab vital areas) grabs my dogs neck and doesn't let go for about a minute, it seemed like. My uncle who lives beside me, was outside in his shop. He came over with a metal "claw" device that you use for locking your steering wheel. I took a swing at his dogs chest with the claw and it came apart and flew across the yard. That didn't do a bit of good. John was like, "Please, don't hurt my dog." He is a big man, standing about 6' 5' and 230 pounds. It was all he and I could do to get the dogs apart. But, we eventually did...

Any other time, I wouldn't have took my gun off to clean around the house. If I had of had my gun on me, I would have shot that dog. That dog was a threat to me even though he was fighting my dog. Also, a dog is considered a deadly weapon. I am going to call animal control and have them go have a talk with John, and tell him he can't let a pet dog roam freely in town. He has a whole pack of dogs, down at his house that roam the streets. They killed a elder lady's dog one night about a month ago.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They would more than likely charge you with discharging a firearm with in city limts as the dog did not attack you head on. You might have lost your CWP over the deal. It's probley better that things went down as they did. I would call animal control everytime you see one of his dogs running lose. Get your neighbors involed and animal control will have to do something.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Baldy said:


> They would more than likely charge you with discharging a firearm with in city limts as the dog did not attack you head on. You might have lost your CWP over the deal. It's probley better that things went down as they did. I would call animal control everytime you see one of his dogs running lose. Get your neighbors involed and animal control will have to do something.


Yeah, Good thing I didn't discharge it, or for that matter, had it on me. I guess from now on, I will carry the maglite for backup. That way, my butt will be covered. Just another incident where I used my head...I would really feel like an ass for losing my CCW for shooting a stray dog.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

L8models said:


> Anyways, *my dog slipped out the back door and instantly began to fight his dog*. I have a 80 pound male boxer. *The whole situation took place on my property*. *John was like, "Please, don't hurt my dog."* He is a big man, standing about 6' 5' and 230 pounds. It was all he and I could do to get the dogs apart.
> 
> If I had of had my gun on me, I would have shot that dog. That dog was a threat to me even though he was fighting my dog. Also, a dog is considered a deadly weapon. I am going to call animal control and have them go have a talk with John, and tell him he can't let a pet dog roam freely in town. He has a whole pack of dogs, down at his house that roam the streets. They killed a elder lady's dog one night about a month ago.


I agree that his dog is a problem and something needs to be done about it.

I don't know what the law is in your state but here in AZ the stuff I highlighted is what would have gone in the police report. YOUR dog got out and attacked his dog on YOUR property. He was pleading with you not to hurt his dog.

Call the cops/sheriff/animal control and ask they what you can do about his dog trespassing on your property. Also ask them to keep an eye out for his dogs that are out running loose.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I use to own a Border Collie. They are very smart dogs and are trained to nip at the heals of sheep and cattle. I never had a problem with mine biting, just nipping when he got excited. It sounds like this was just an untrained dog out of control.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

L8models said:


> ... I am going to call animal control and have them go have a talk with John, and tell him he can't let a pet dog roam freely in town. He has a whole pack of dogs, down at his house that roam the streets. They killed a elder lady's dog one night about a month ago.


In my opinion you should have done that long ago. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

If it happens again, try a water hose. Nothing like cold water to get a dog's attention...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Orange you never owned Labs as they thrive in water anywhere they can get into it. I know these dogs were not labs but if you ever get one it's the best family dog you can have IMHO. Sorry for the high jack.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Orange you never owned Labs as they thrive in water anywhere they can get into it. I know these dogs were not labs but if you ever get one *it's the best family dog you can have* IMHO. Sorry for the high jack.


Goldens!


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

My 120 lbs of Bulldog would have solved the problem real fast


----------

